# Brown/gray oil/grease running down skeg



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like unburnt oil and gas that gravity is pulling down out of the exhaust housing.
To check if the lower unit is leaking, remove the vent screw
from the gear case and and see if the gear oil is milky.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250006739


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Brett...I suspected that it might be that but wasnt sure. Any idea on the t/t?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Enjoy the reading... 

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=outboard+trim+and+tilt+won%27t+stay+up&aq=&aqi=&aql=f&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e4d813b43c7d221c


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks...the search engine is our friend and I often forget this. I appreciate your time.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok. So I have narrowed the problem with the T/T down to seals and o-rings. I am purchasing a kit that is about $60.00 . I have been told the job is not difficult. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? The T/T is a standard small motor unit, motor on port side, piston on starbord side. Is it as simple as disconnecting the piston arm, unscreweing the cap at the top and sliding the assembily up and out? Then replaceing the seals/o-rings? Then reverse?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Been 20 years since I've worked on one. Evinrude 90.
All I did was follow the instructions in the OEM manual.
No brains required. Step by step with pictures.


----------

